# Personal belongings to Mexico



## raeernisse (Aug 12, 2014)

My wife and I are planning our move to PV and need some information. We are interested in what some have done to get personal belongings to Mexico. We do not plan to drive. We will certainly be reducing our belongings we plan to bring but nonetheless will not be able to get all of it on the plane. Does anyone know what can be brought, how many boxes or trunks, cost of shipping etc.?

Thanks


----------

